# How much is my iPod worth?



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Yep, it's the one in my signature. I bought it back in February 2003, its a second generation model (touch scroll wheel) with the wired remote and weighing in at 20 gigs. It holds an approximate eight hour charge and has very little cosmetic scuffs, thanks to the Marware SportSuit Convertible case.

However, it does have one little flaw and I'll do my best to explain. If you look at a any 1/8th inch male stereo jack (like for headphones) there are two "divisions" for which to make contact with, but for an ipod, the jack that would be used would have three of these "divisions". The third contact is for supplying power to whatever accessory (like the wired remote or a Griffin iTrip) and in my iPod, is non functioning. This is how it was explained to me by the Apple guy at the "Genius Bar", at the Apple Store in Buffalo, NY. Just to be clear, headphones or any audio line out will work perfectly fine, but any accessory requiring power like the wired remote or iTrip will not.

"Bjornbro's Annual eBay Auction" is coming up,







and I don't know if I should list it there or sell it privately on ehMac. So here goes, I would offer an otherwise fully functioning iPod with the Marware case and no accessories except the FireWire cable and carrying case w/belt clip, how much could I expect to get for it? I guess at this time, I may even entertain some decent "buy-it-now" bids.









Edit:
(If it makes a difference to it's worth, the original box and packaging are included.)

[ March 09, 2004, 10:18 PM: Message edited by: Bjornbro ]


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

What does everyone think about the above?

(No rule saying I can't bump this topic in the Anything Mac forum.







)


----------



## Timothy J (Jun 4, 2003)

If you price it right it should sell. I just bought a one month old 3rd genereation 20 gig ipod in mint condition (with the box) and works like new for just under 500.00.

The fact that your remote function does not work could be a sale set back for you though. List it here and ebay and see what results you get. If you sell it on ehmac you might make more money because you don't have to give up the fees and percentage.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

why didn't you get it fixed under warranty last month?


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Pamela:

Unfortunately, the problem arose after the warranty coverage lapsed. C'est la vie.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

doh! That sucks. Too bad you didn't have the ipod applecare


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

MasterBlaster:

For those who are interested, my iPod has only been used by myself and so, I'm the one who "damaged" it for want of a better term. I can only attribute the cause to normal use, whereby the iTrip was always exchanged for the earphones (into the car, out for a stroll, over and over).

The only "scare" I've had was in my first month of ownership when the iPod slipped from my hand while I was standing and it fell onto my couch. Of course, it was in the Marware case so no harm done.


----------

